# A bikeride to the heart of Scotland



## toroddf (27 May 2012)

_(well, it turned out that Amulree is the geographical heart of Scotland so the theard title is true)_​​Just a bikeride I did last week which I think deserve to be listed as a good idea for others to pick up too. The road from Crieff over to Loch Tay was/is brilliant.​​The tour report is here​(as I could not be arsed to add the 44 pictures and the text to CC. Too big job)​


----------



## Col5632 (28 May 2012)

Looks like another good ride


----------



## coffeejo (28 May 2012)

Fantastic photos. I particularly like the ones of Sma Glen.

Bad luck about the rear wheel.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2012)

Great post! really enjoyed the pictures, thanks for that.
A question: you drink the water from rivers? No ill effects?
Ciao!


----------



## Fubar (28 May 2012)

Great photos and an enjoyable read, thanks. Regards, Mark


----------



## Rob500 (28 May 2012)

Great post. Love the photos.


----------



## toroddf (28 May 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great post! really enjoyed the pictures, thanks for that.
> A question: you drink the water from rivers? No ill effects?
> Ciao!


 
I have had no ill effects from the water. But I always look out for sheep and other potential sources of polution before I drink the water. I used most of the water to cool me/my skin down though.

Yes, I am happy with that ride and I would humbly suggest you put it on your to-do list.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 May 2012)

I reserve a special place of hatred in my heart for the road from Killin to Kenmore along the southern side of Loch Tay.

Nice ride, report and great pictures.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> Yes, I am happy with that ride and I would humbly suggest you put it on your to-do list.


 
For even remotely considering that I have the capability of doing a ride like that, you deserve a "like"!
If I could, I would "like" it several times  Ta for that!


----------



## BrumJim (29 May 2012)

Weather looked stunning for that ride! Looked like one of those perfect days for a cycling tour.


----------



## Globalti (1 Jun 2012)

Have they banned motor cars in Scotland?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Have they banned motor cars in Scotland?


Only the cars coming from England: if you want to cross into Scotland from England you have to leave your car at the border, ride a bike for the rest of the journey.


----------



## toroddf (1 Jun 2012)

I did not meet many cars during those 125 miles, it has to be said. Which is strange because the Crieff to Loch Tay and Killin bit has some of the best scenery in Scotland.


----------

